# www.plowsite.com - INTERNATIONAL



## VALENTIN (Dec 27, 2005)

Let's make www.plowsite.com a international comunity!

so: plowmans around the globe .... LETS MAKE A INTERNATIONAL NETWORK!!!

HELLO: I'M VALENTIN FROM BUCHAREST, ROMANIA!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Hi, Valentin. PS is already pretty international. There are several here from Canada. There have been some from, at least, Germany, Norway and Sweden.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Like Mick said, it's pretty much International now. Valentin, how did you find Plowsite? Surfing the net or did Meyer tell you about it?

Buck


----------



## VALENTIN (Dec 27, 2005)

I know that MICK, :salute: but ... I'm trying to see how small its the WORLD!!!!! :waving:


----------



## VALENTIN (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello again Buck,

So ... I find the plowsite.com surfing for some parts and solutions! ........I was looking to fix a spreader issue (salt flow).....

.....I was very surprised to find a great plowing business community .... here we dont even have a Snow Control Associoation .......

...i'm very happy that I become somehow with your permission .... part of this community.....

Valentin


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

VALENTIN said:


> Hello again Buck,
> 
> So ... I find the plowsite.com surfing for some parts and solutions! ........I was looking to fix a spreader issue (salt flow).....
> 
> ...


Permission???? No permission needed to join here and be a part of our community . Glad you found us, it's always cool to see how the plow business works in other countries. I better run, I hear my 2 year old waking up...I'm Mr. Mom on Mondays, get to spend all day with my two boys!

Buck


----------



## VALENTIN (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok Buck! Run ...


----------

